# Levi Morgan Equation



## Backtothewoods (May 31, 2010)

I was talking to a few guys at the local archery club yesterday and they said Levi Morgan had come up with an equation for bow length, draw length, draw weight, and everything for a great setup. Is this true? If so, does anyone have a link to it or know what it is?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I think you're talking about Greg Poole and his formula. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1681136


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

they say that until the NEXT guy wins


----------



## Backtothewoods (May 31, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> I think you're talking about Greg Poole and his formula.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1681136


Beast master do you have an explanation to what that ratio means?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg explains it in the las video pretty well


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

was very well explain on bow length and brace height.now i kinda have a question with Levi Morgan now shooting elite bows as of today, elite bows are axle to axle now are only 35 inches not counting wheel lengths ,levi is a tall archer .does anyone think elite will have a longer axle to axle bow for Levi Morgan to use at Vegas this year 2014 ?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> was very well explain on bow length and brace height.now i kinda have a question with Levi Morgan now shooting elite bows as of today, elite bows are axle to axle now are only 35 inches not counting wheel lengths ,levi is a tall archer .does anyone think elite will have a longer axle to axle bow for Levi Morgan to use at Vegas this year 2014 ?


They have the Tour at 38"


----------

